# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Ju flet radio Përrenjasi  alias Beso Bashllari

## projekti21_dk

Të dashur miq të këtij forumi virtual!

Besoj shumica keni lexuar shkrime nga më të ndryshmet të mikut tonë Beso Bashllarit. Unë këtu as po i përsërit as po i definoj këto, por unë di dicka tjetër, më shumë se ju: ju shumica nuk e keni dëgjuar kur ligjëron i gjallë

As për këtë nuk do të flas

Do të ju pyesja: si e pandehni Beson si moderator në një radio?

Përgjigjen tuaj e pres pasi ta keni dëgjuar sonte në emisionin e tij të dytë që emeton nga Përrenjasi nga ora 22:00.

Juve ju mjafton të klikoni në orën e caktuar në:

www.radiodiaspora.se 

Dëgjim të këndshëm!

*P.S.* E di se çpërgjigje do të jepni: Eh doli i suksesshëm se kishte dhe Kujtimin ( Camin ) në studio. Natyrisht. Pajtohem me juve.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Harrova të them se Beson dhe Kujtimin mund t'i dëgjoni cdo të hënë nga ora 22:00.

----------


## mondishall

Kete cast po degjoj Beson tone, bashke me Kujtimin ne: www.radiodiaspora.se
Eshte me te vertete krejt i natyrshem, i vecante dhe i afte te nderthure bukur bisedat me humorin e castit. Urime Besos dhe Kujtimit per kete emision terheqes.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Ue, na përshëndeti Besoja edhe neve forumistëve!

----------


## projekti21_dk

do të keni mundësinë të ndiqni përshëndetjen që u bën Besua dëgjuesve të radios, shokëve dhe miqve, por nuk harron edhe forumistët.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Klikoni këtu:

----------


## projekti21_dk

Unë për ju zgjodha pak humor nga emisioni i dytë i Radio Përrenjasit, me moderatorët e mrekullueshëm Beso Bashllari e Kujtim Cami, të cilët me mjeshtëri trajtojnë temën: marrëdhëniet vjehrra - nuse.
Ndiqeni duke klikuar këtu:



Kjo u bë sebep dhe më kujtoi një barcoletë tjetër për vjehrrat e dashura.

Shkon një vjehër te dhëndrri. I dalin nipat e mbesat përpara dhe i thonë: 
- Ue, gjyshe, gjyshe, mirë se erdhe!
- Mirë se ju gjeta zockat e mi! - përgjigjet gjyshja e gëzuar nga dashamirësia e fëmijëve.
- Sa do të rrish gjyshe?
- Derisa të mërziteni pëllumbat e mi!
- Ue, gjyshe pse kaq pak!- thanë fëmijët e padjallëzuar.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Besoj do të ishte mirë që në të ardhmen të kemi një bashkëpunim më të ngjeshur me Beson e Kujtimin. Pse mos t'u dërgojmë direkt punimet tona dhe këta t'i lexojnë me deklamim. KJo besoj do të ndikonte direkt në cilësinë dhe formën e emisioit - programit.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Po deshët të kontaktoni me Radio Përrenjasin ju mund të shfrytëzoni e-mailadresën: besobashllari@hotmail.com  ose t'i bini numrit të celularit:
brenda Shqipërisë: 0683733407 dhe 
jashtë Shqipërisë: +355/683733407

----------


## e panjohura

Bashkpunim te mbare Ju uroj i nderuar!Njeherit pershendes edhe dy Përrenjasit,Beson dhe Kujtimin!PUNE TE MBARE! 
Ps.Nuk pata mundesi ta degjoj per shkak te K.E.K-ut!Nuk kishim rryme!

----------


## pranvera bica

U uroj dy miqve te mi Beso dhe Kujtim pune te mbare !Jam krenare qe dhe Prrenjasi yne te kete bashkepuntoret e vet me kete radio simpatike qe shpesh rezervoj kohe dhe e ndjek.Pershendetje cuna!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Mos harroni pra. Sonte e ka fjalën Besoja!
Dëgjim të këndshëm.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Sonte me ju, pra Besoja dhe Kujtimi!

----------


## riza2008

*Ju uroj suksese miqve të mi Beso e Kujtim për drejtimin e emisionit me kopetencë.Unë vazhdoj ti ndjek, por u them dhe të tjerve mos e humbni këtë rast ndiqini dhe pastaj s'do largiheni as njëherë.Respekte radiodiaspora dhe drejtuesve të tyre për larminë e programeve që paraqet.Respekte Beso dhe Kujtim, transmetim të mbarë.*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Po deshët të kontaktoni me Radio Përrenjasin ju mund të shfrytëzoni e-mailadresën: besobashllari@hotmail.com  ose t'i bini numrit të celularit:
> brenda Shqipërisë: 0683733407 dhe 
> jashtë Shqipërisë: +355/683733407


 edhe më pak se 4 orë!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Po deshët të kontaktoni me Radio Përrenjasin ju mund të shfrytëzoni e-mailadresën: besobashllari@hotmail.com  ose t'i bini numrit të celularit:
> brenda Shqipërisë: 0683733407 dhe 
> jashtë Shqipërisë: +355/683733407


Edhe gjysmë ore na ndan nga Besoja e Kujtimi.
Një sqarim: numri i telefonit është numri personal i Besos ku mund t'i shkruani mesazhe dhe jo t'i bini numrit për të folur, sepse për shkaqe teknike nuk ka mundësi të lidheni direkt me studion. Edhe kjo do të rregullohet së shpejti.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Po deshët të kontaktoni me Radio Përrenjasin ju mund të shfrytëzoni e-mailadresën: besobashllari@hotmail.com  ose t'i bini numrit të celularit:
> brenda Shqipërisë: 0683733407 dhe 
> jashtë Shqipërisë: +355/683733407


Ndiqeni Beson në www.radiodiaspora.se.
Mund t'i shkruani në e-mail apo në numrin e celularit.

----------


## saura

> Ndiqeni Beson në www.radiodiaspora.se.
> Mund t'i shkruani në e-mail apo në numrin e celularit.


Besoja e paska zerin shume seksi  :buzeqeshje: 
Ademo zgjidhe qesen ,se ke bo pare ti ne emigracion ,krijoja Besos infrakstrukturen ,qe te kete lidhje direkt .
Keto kenget Korçare shume te bukura.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Besoja e paska zerin shume seksi 
> Ademo zgjidhe qesen ,se ke bo pare ti ne emigracion ,krijoja Besos infrakstrukturen ,qe te kete lidhje direkt .
> Keto kenget Korçare shume te bukura.


Të faleminderit Saura. Do bëjmë dicka edhe për këtë.

----------


## saura

> Të faleminderit Saura. Do bëjmë dicka edhe për këtë.


Je Enverist ,por je i edukuar  :buzeqeshje:

----------

